# تقنية رسم الأيقونات



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 مارس 2013)

*






في الحديث عن محتويات ودلالات الأيقونة نجد أنه أثناء إنجاز هذه الصورة الليتورجية مرسومة كانت أم منحوتة، على الخشب أو على الحجر، أو منفذة بالرسم الجداري (Frisk)، أو بالفسيفساء (Mosaic)، لم يكن لها نفس الغنى ووفرة الإمكانيات والموافقة بين المعنى والغرض كما كان للرسم التقليدي بالبيض والألوان الترابية (Tempera). خلف تقنية الرسم هذه قرون من التقاليد. فبالعودة الى الوراء الى أكثر العصور القديمة بُعداً نجد أن هذه التقنية في الرسم قد حُفظت بعنايةٍ فائقةٍ وسُلمت يداً بيدٍ من جيلٍ الى جيلٍ عائدين بذلك الى أصلها في مدينة القسطنطينية ومن هناك الى العصور الأقدم. بالطبع ظهرت مواد جديدة على مرّ الزمان، لكنها دُرست بعنايةٍ فائقةٍ وتم تكييفها مع رسم الأيقونات ومن ثم طُوّرت هذه التقنية على مرّ قرونٍ من التجربة وشكّلت طريقة تقليدية في الرسم لا تزال مستعملةً من قبل رسامي الأيقونات المعاصرين وغالباً بلا تغيير.

إن تحضير الأيقونة للرسم هي عملية معقدة ومقسمة الى سلسلة من العمليات التي تتطلب مهارة كبيرة وتجربة من قبل رسام الأيقونة. إن المادة التقليدية والأكثر ملائمة كانت على الأغلب لوحاً خشبياً. وعملية الاختيار هنا لها أهمية كبرى في رسم الأيقونة وفي وقايتها. الأكثر مناسبة لهذه العملية هي الألواح الخشبية المصنوعة من الأخشاب غير الراتنجية مثل الزيزفون، الصفصاف (جار الماء)، البتولا (الذي يتماسك جيداً مع الأرضية)، السرو، وكثيراً ما يستعمل الصنوبر ولكن الأنواع الأقل راتنجية.

اللوح المختار للأيقونة يجب أن يكون جافاً تماماً وبدون عقد خشبيةٍ. ويجب أن يكون قد دُرسَ جيداً لتحاشي إمكانية انحنائه المبكر أو تشققه. من الخلف يعشَّق هذا اللوح مع دعامتين خشبيتين من نوع خشب أقسى. وعادةً ما يجوّف وجه اللوح الخشبي فالحواف التي تنتج عن ذلك يمكن أن تخدم كإطار للأيقونة. ولهذا الإطار الطبيعي أهمية في تقوية الأيقونة ضد الانحناء كما يسمح لليد بالاستناد على الخشب من دون لمس الألوان أثناء العمل.

للحصول على ترابط أقوى مع الأرضية يُجرَّح سطح اللوح الخشبي بآلةٍ حادةٍ ثم يغطّى هذا السطح الخشن بالغراء السائل ويجفف جيداً، بعد هذا تلصق قطعة من قماش الكتّان على هذا الوجه كطبقةٍ تحت أرضيةٍ، وهي مهمة جداً لأنها تربط وتلصق وتمسك أرضية الرسم مع اللوح الخشبي بقوةٍ. كما أنها تحمي اللوح الخشبي من التشقق والتقشر عندما يبدأ اللوح بالانحناء مع الزمن.

العملية الثانية هي تحضير وتطبيق الأرضية (Levkas) وهي عملية معقدةٌ وهامةٌ. لتحضير هذه الأرضية يستعمل البعض مسحوق المرمر أو الجص العالي النوعية مع غراء من نوعٍ ممتاز . يغطّى اللوح بطبقات متعددةٍ ومتتالية من مزيج الغراء والجص. ويجب أن نهتم بجعل كل طبقةٍ من الطبقات أرق ما يمكن. يكون عدد هذه الطبقات ما بين ثلاث وثمان طبقات معتمدين في تقدير ذلك على انسجام الأرضية. بعد ذلك تجفف وتنظف كل طبقة على حدة وذلك بصقل الجص الزائد وإزالة الغبار بعناية. والجدير ذكره أنه كلما زادت الطبقات رقة كلما تماسكت مع بعضها البعض بشكلٍ أفضل. يجب أن تكون الأرضية قاسية مع متانةٍ مناسبةٍ كما يجب أن تكون في مظهرها النهائي بيضاء ناعمة خاليةً من التشقق والتجعد.

بعد أن جهّز اللوح الخشبي بهذا الشكل يُنفذ عليه رسم الأيقونة المختارة وذلك بفرشاةٍ أو بقلم رصاصٍ. بالنسبة لرسام أيقوناتٍ متمرسٍ تُرسم الأيقونة من مخيلته إذا كان الموضوع مألوفاً، يقوده في ذلك موضوع الأيقونة ومعناها. أما إذا كان الموضوع غير مألوفٍ فهو يستعين عند إذٍ بالأيقونات الأخرى و بتمارين الأيقونات أو بالمخططات التحضيرية وما الى ذلك .

يُحفر الرسم على الأرضية وذلك على طول الخطوط الخارجية والرئيسية بأداةٍ حادةٍ كالإبرة تدعى (المِرقَم). هذه الطريقة المتخذة من رسم الجداريات (Frisk) تعتبر عوناً كبيراً أثناء العمل لأنها تحفظ الخطوط الأصلية بعد أن تتغطى بلطخ الألوان. عند الانتهاء من هذه العملية تُمسح الخطوط التمهيدية بعنايةٍ وحذرٍ. لكنّ اعتماد هذه الطريقة ليس إلزامياً فإذا لم ينسجم مخطط التصميم مع متطلبات التأثير اللوني يمكن أن تعدل خطوط الرسم.

إذا كان هناك مناطق ذهبية فيجب أن تُذهّب قبل البدء بعملية الرسم وهذا أفضل كي يلتحم الذهب مع الرسم. وهذا الأمر ينطبق على كل المناطق الواجب تذهيبها صغيرةً كانت أم كبيرةً مثل الخلفية والفتحات وما الى ذلك. تتم تغطية المناطق المختلفة عادةً برقائق الذهب وذلك بعمليةٍ مرهفةٍ وفائقة التعقيد تتطلب مهارةً وتجربة كبيرتين. وهناك مرحلة أخرى خاصة بالخطوط الذهبية (المرسومة بماء الذهب) كالتي على ملابس السيد وهذه تسمى (Assiste).

بعد التذهيب وجفاف اللوحة تُزال بعنايةٍ الزيادات من رقائق الذهب وتبدأ عملية الرسم الفعلية. لهذا الغرض نأخذ أولاً صفار البيض (المح) الطازج الذي يحرر من البياض وذلك بتحريكه من راحة يدٍ الى أخرى (لأنه إذا دخل البياض في تركيب الألوان سيسبب في تشققها). بعد هذا يوضع الصفار في كأس ويضاف إليه نفس مقداره من الماء النقي ويمزج جيداً. ولحفظ هذا المحلول من الفساد يضاف إليه القليل من الخل . بعد هذا يحرك المحلول الناتج قبل كل استعمال. وتحفظ البقية في زجاجةٍ محكمة الإغلاق للاستعمالات القادمة.

الألوان المستعملة في رسم الأيقونات هي الألوان الترابية، أي الأصبغة المعدنية والأصبغة العضوية الطبيعية، أما الألوان الصناعية فلا تستعمل إلا كمواد إضافية لتصحيح الأخطاء. كما يكون رسام الأيقونات مقيداً بمعنى الأيقونة أثناء رسمها كذلك يكون مقيداً بحقائق الأشخاص وبالألوان الرمزية الأساسية لملابسهم (مثل أن يكون الشعر رمادي أو بني قاتم وما الى ذلك. أو أن يكون المقصود بالرسم شيخاً أو شاباً...). والرسام حرٌ تماماً في اختيار ألوان المناظر الطبيعية والمعالم الهندسية وما الى ذلك. فتكون مجموعة الألوان عند كل رسام أيقوناتٍ خاصةً تمام الخصوصية.

تستعمل هذه الألوان والأصباغ على شكل مساحيق ناعمة جداً، تُحل في صفار البيض المحضر سابقاً. وتختلف كمية صفار البيض المضافة الى الأصباغ من لونٍ الى آخر، مثلاً الأبيض والأصفر الداكن(الأوكر) والأزرق والبني المصفر تتطلب كميةً أكبر من البيض مقارنةً بالألوان الأخرى، والحصول على نسبةٍ صحيحةٍ من البيض والصباغ عملية تعتمد بالكلية على تجربة رسام الأيقونات. على كل الأحوال عندما تجف الألوان يجب أن تكون لها لمعةً جافةً وذات ثبات قوي. أما إذا كان هناك الكثير من صفار البيض فتكون النتيجة ألواناً لامعةً سريعة التشقق. ومن جهة أخرى إذا كان صفار البيض قليلاً أصبحت الألوان سريعة الزوال.

هذا النوع من الألوان ثمين جداً وملائم للرسم إذا تم تحضيره بدقة، وهي ملائمة للعمل بالفرشاة وللطلي على طبقات. كما أنها تجف بسرعة مثل الألوان المائية مما يسمح بالعمل السريع وهي من جهة أخرى لا تزال بسهولة وتزداد متانة مع الزمن ولها مقاومة تحت أشعة الشمس أعظم من مقاومة الألوان المائية والألوان الزيتية.

يبدأ رسم الأيقونة بعدة طبقات متتابعة. في البداية تُغطى كل الأيقونة بالألوان بحيث تُغطى كل منطقة بلونها الأساسي وبدون أي درجاتٍ فاتحة كانت أم معتمة. وللمحافظة على بنية خطوط الأيقونة يعاد رسم الخطوط الخارجية والأساسية المحفورة سابقاً وذلك بدرجةٍ أعتم ومن اللون نفسه.

تستعمل طريقتان للعمل على كل الأيقونة ما عدا الأجزاء الظاهرة من الجسم، الأولى هي وضع المناطق المعتمة بألوان سائلة وترك المناطق المضاءة بدون تلوين. أما الطريقة الثانية فتكون باستعمال درجة اللون الأساسية للمناطق المعتمة ومن ثم بناء المناطق المضاءة عن طريق عدة طبقات من الألوان تتعاقب بالإنارة من الأعتم الى الأفتح مختزلين مساحة الضوء في كل طبقة نرسمها بالتعاقب، وبتظليل هذه الطبقات تدريجياً باتجاه المناطق المعتمة. في هذا العمل تستعمل للتغطية الأولى الألوان السائلة وذلك بطبقات شفافة تسمى طليات. وهي طريقة متنوعة جداً واستعمالها بشكل أو بآخر يعتمد على مهارة الرسام وفنه وتتطلب منه معرفة كبيرة وتجربة، لأن عليه أن يأخذ بالحسبان النتائج السلبية والإيجابية لكل طبقة تظهر تحت الأخرى متضمناً في ذلك الخلفية البيضاء الأساسية.

ترسم الوجوه والأجزاء الظاهرة من الجسم بنفس الطريقة ودائماً من المعتم الى الفاتح. وهذه الأهمية في الانتقال من المعتم الى الفاتح تعود الى القسطنطينية والى فن التصوير الإغريقي.

هكذا تكون طبقات الألوان قد توضعت الواحدة فوق الأخرى ممتلكةً وضوحاً صريحاً منخفض العتمة عالي الإنارة. وتكون الأيقونة قد صممت وفقاً للمتطلبات والشروط التقليدية لبناء الأيقونة.

أخيراً عندما نكون قد وضعنا الألوان المضيئة ورسمنا الخطوط الأساسية التي لُطخت بالألوان وأعدنا رسم التفاصيل، نضع على المناطق التي تتطلب إضاءةً عاليةً خطوط (Enliveners) أو المُحييةِ، وتتضمن هذه الخطوط أكثر اللمسات الضوئية سطوعاً على المناطق الثلاثية الأبعاد في الأيقونة. بعد هذا توضع الكتابات الضرورية وتجفف الأيقونة المكتملة لعدة أيام.

بعد الجفاف تغطى الأيقونة بالأوليفا (Olipha). وتتطلب عملية تغطية الأيقونة بزيت الأوليفا مهارة خاصة لأن الأيقونة قد تُخرَّب بسهولة. يلعب زيت الأوليفا دوراً مزدوجاً في الأيقونة فهو:
أولاً: يحمي الأيقونة من تأثير وتخريب الرطوبة والضوء والهواء وما الى ذلك.
ثانياً: للأوليفا تأثير على الالوان، فبسبب اختراقها للألوان تعطيها الأوليفا شفافيةً وعمقاً وتوحدها معطية الأيقونة مظهراً دافئاً ذهبياً. من جهةٍ أخرى، تمتص طبقة الحماية هذه الغبار والسخام الأسود من الهواء ولذلك تفقد الألوان رونقها مع الزمن ومع الزمن تصبح الأيقونة أكثر إعتاماً.لكن عند إزاحة طبقة الأوليفا نجد أن الألوان التي حفظت تحتها قد حافظت على غناها الأصلي وعلى تدرجاتها. إذاً الأوليفا هي أفضل وآمن طريقة لحفظ الأيقونات ولا يمكن مقارنتها مع أي نوع من أنواع الطلاء الشفاف. فباختراقها للأصباغ تربط الأوليفا كل طبقاتها نافذةً بذلك الى الأرضية ومثبتةً إياها ومحولةً الأيقونة مع الزمن الى كتلةٍ واحدةٍ صلبةٍ . وإذا كانت الأيقونات القديمة الباقية الى اليوم قد حافظت على كل تألقها ونضارتها المدهشين فإن ذلك يعود فقط الى الأوليفا.

إن هذه باختصار رؤوس أقلامٍ في عملية رسم الأيقونة. هذه العملية التي تتطلب على الأقل بعض المعرفة بالمواد المؤلفة والمهارة بالتعامل مع هذه المواد. إن رسام الأيقونة ليس كالرسام المعاصر فهو في الماضي كما في يومنا هذا له دورٌ أساسيٌ في عملية صنع الأيقونة منذ البداية وحتى النهاية. وهو على الأقل يعرف المواد الداخلة في عمله كما يعرف ميّزاتها آخذاً في الحسبان حسناتها وسيئآتها.

يلاحظ أنه على الرغم من التعقيدات والصعوبات في العمل مع البيض والألوان الترابية لم تُضَمّ الألوان الزيتية عند ظهورها مؤخراً الى رسم الأيقونات حتى انحط هذا الفن. في روسيا على الخصوص لم تستعمل الألوان الزيتية في رسم الأيقونات حتى القرن التاسع عشر ومع ذلك بشكلٍ جزئي. إن سبب ذلك يعود الى الطابع الحسي للألوان الزيتية والذي لا يستطيع التعبير عن الغنى النسكي والروحي الذي للأيقونة.

الميزة الأساسية في تقنية رسم الأيقونات هي اختيار المواد الأساسية الداخلة في تركيب الأيقونة، ففي مجموعها تُبرز هذه المواد مشاركة العالم المنظور الكاملة في الأيقونة وهذا يتضمن رموزاً من عالم النبات والحيوان والجماد. 
أكثر هذه المواد الأساسية (الماء، الجص، الأصباغ، البيض، ..) قد أُخذت بشكلها الطبيعي ونقيت وجهزت ليقدمها الإنسان من صنعة يديه لخدمة الله. قال النبي داود عند مباركته لمواد بناء الهيكل: (لأن منك الجميع ومن يدك أعطيناك...) وهذا كلام يلائم الأيقونة حيث المادة تَخدم لتُعبّر عن صورة الله. وتأخذ هذه الكلمات أكبر دلالاتها في الليتورجبيا المقدسة عند تقديم القرابين لتتحوّل الى جسد ودم المسيح الحقيقيين: (التي لك مما لك نقدمها لك على كل شيء ومن جهة كل شيء).

المصدر:
The technique of Iconography
Leonid Ouspensky
تعريب رفعت فيصل (الأب دامسكينوس) عبدالله - البلمند
1997

منقول عن: صفحة "وجه من نور، أيقونتي الأرثوذكسية"*


----------

